# Fenix LD12 Review



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

*Fenix LD12 Extended Review
*_An Extension of our "Top Flashlights for Every Use" Article_










_*"For those that like it when things are small and yet so powerful, and for AA lovers (like me), this is a good light."*_
- Firelord777 in his review of the Fenix LD12​
This flashlight is great for everyday carry use and offers a bit more flexibility and a bit more output for just a few more bucks over some others I've covered in my list of top flashlights. The Fenix LD12 is made from aircraft-grade aluminum and designed to withstand the wear-and-tear we often inflict on our pocket arsenal, this light would proudly sit somewhere next to your wallet, knife, multi-tool, or other essentials.















The LD12 is a simple light that is both versatile and rugged, but the reason it's one of the top flashlights on the market is because it has been outfitted with a multitude of additional features that are normally reserved for higher price points. In addition to its four brightness levels, this top choice boasts strobe and SOS mode, which come in handy when you decided to go Tom Hanks and end up on a random island. Plus, the LD12 is a smart little bugger - outfitted with an integrated intelligent memory circuit which both regulates beam power (to allow for steady light output) and memorizes which light output you last used&#8230;. Well played Fenix.















Fenix (sometimes mistaken as Feniz) also produces a variety of handy attachments for the LD12, including a diffuser lens, diffuser tip, traffic wand, head mount, bicycle mount, and quite a few more cool accoutrements to adapt to whichever situation you happen to be in. This allows the Fenix LD12 to be one of the top flashlights for everyday carry.

Beamshot comparison:








​
Technical Specifications:

•	Cree XP-G2 (R5) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
•	Uses one 1.5V AA (Ni-MH, Alkaline ) battery
•	Output mode / Runtime:
o	Turbo: 125lumens / 2h 20min
o	High: 65 lumens / 4h 45min
o	Mid: 30 lumens / 10h 15min
o	Low: 3 lumens / 100h
o	Strobe: 125 lumens
o	SOS: 65 lumens
•	Dimensions and Weight:
o	Length: 4.13" / 105mm
o	Diameter: 0.85" / 21.5mm
o	Head Diameter: 0.85" / 21.5mm
o	Weight: 1.9oz / 54gm
•	Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
•	Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation
•	Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design
•	Tactical tail cap switch with momentary-on function
•	Side mode switch in the front
•	Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
•	Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
•	Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating

​
By clicking the screenshot above, you can watch an in-depth review of the Fenix LD12, done by the popular Geekanoids review site.

The Fenix LD12 can be purchased from Fenix for $51.95 by clicking here.


----------



## beaudog (Mar 11, 2013)

I've not had the pleasure of owning the Fenix LD12, but it looks like an exceptional product, one I would be proud to own and tell my friends about.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

It's a nice light. I almost bought one but got an EagleTac instead. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

I love my Fenix lights. I bought an EagleTac and it broke inside of two weeks. What a POS torch. EagleTac sucks! YMMV


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

If it did break, it was probably due to your mouth.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Careful WM. You'll hurt my feelings.


----------

